# Charcoal Grilling boneless skinless Chx Breast



## rafter7 (Apr 19, 2007)

Anyone have any good recipes Please keep in mind I amin the middle of no where kansas so keep the ingrdients I guess i would say simple cause we dont have a whole lot of options out here


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 19, 2007)

Miss Rafter7

Boneless, skinless chicken breast!! Love them!!

I like to brine them for a couple of hours give or take. Coat with EVOO and season with the seasoning du Jour. Grocery store shelves are lined with a plethora of pre-mix blends of spices etc. Try differnt ones. Then mix a couple of them together. Be creative! The key is.. do not over cook and most important do not over smoke. The charcoal and the oil will provide all you need most of the time.  Don't over look bone in breast when on sale. You can pull the skin off and cook with the bone. In a lot of ways I them better! Simple, basic, and delicious!!

Enjoy!  10-4?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 19, 2007)

I agree.  I don't cook boneless skinless breasts on the grill as they dry out too easily.

When I cook breasts, I cook bone-in, skin on breasts.  After you cook them, you can take off the skin and bone.  It's the same meat.  The bone and skin keep it moist.

If you like, brush on some BBQ sauce for the last ten minutes or so of grilling.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 20, 2007)

My mother always marinated them overnight in italian dressing. Quite good!


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 20, 2007)

I toss my bnls. breast in a little oil, S&P, and a litle garlic powder, place on med. high heat - grill.   Cook about 6 mins on each side, check for clear juices -done.  Times I baste  with sweet chili sauce, bbq, or  garlic butter w/red pepper flakes.  Easy and good- just don't over cook !


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 20, 2007)

I agree with a lot of the folks on here as well.  You want to either brine or marinate the breasts, as they do dry out easily.  You don't want a really hot fire.  Just close the lid and let them cook a few minutes.  I've been cooking for a living for 9 years now, and cooking on a grill at home for about 13 years, and just in the past month realized that I've been cooking with WAY to much heat.

The last time I cooked chicken, I brined it, and flavored the brine with garlic, pepper, thyme, sage, and rosemary.  My other half, PeppA, loved it!

Marinating in Italian salad dressing is a classic.  Heck, even restaurants do that.

Try some different marinades.  Buy some, or make some.  Jamaican Jerk is good, although spicy. Have you tried Teriyaki or some other Asian inspired flavor?

You can also brine, then before you cook, remove it from the brine, pat it dry with paper towels, and apply a dry rub or other seasoning mixture.

This possibilities are practically endless.  Chicken is a good "blank canvas" for different flavors.  Just don't over cook them.  If you have a probe thermometer, your target temperature is 160 degrees F.  Carry-over cooking will take it up to 165 degrees F, the recommended minimum safe temperature for chicken.


----------



## YT2095 (Apr 20, 2007)

slash the breasts (not right through) and marinade in plain yogurt and Tandori spices in the fridge. they cook Much faster when deep scored, so be careful.


----------



## Renee Attili (Apr 20, 2007)

You can also sear them for 1 minute each side then wrap in foil with a little Pam, garlic, Rosemary (or cajun if you want some heat) onions (sliced) and EVOO or butter, continue to grill at 325 F for about 35-40 minutes. Very tender flavor filled and best of all minimal clean up. Just throw the foil away.


----------



## Topaz (Apr 20, 2007)

I avoid the drying out problem by cooking on one side until its golden brown then turning and cooking for just a couple more minutes. I then take it off the heat and let it 'rest' so it's completely cooked but stil moist inside.


----------

